
Home Assistant: An open-source home automation platform running on Python 3 - lobo_tuerto
https://home-assistant.io/
======
mchahn
I have noticed before that most of the home automation sw available on the web
is in python. I wonder if there is a reason.

~~~
hbogert
is it? I see a lot of other languages as well.

OpenHAB - Java

Domoticz - C++

Domotiga - Non-python

Pilight - C

Pimatic - Node.js

